# A board for wii bricks



## LxTrix (Oct 30, 2009)

Help us get a separate board for Wii Bricks. Every day people post about their wii getting bricked. It'll be a place for guides to prevent this. People who want to help can go there. People who don't want to help won't be forced to see the repetitive threads in other sections. Less trolling, more help, vote & promote!



			
				dice said:
			
		

> 150 votes and I'll add it myself.
> 
> Get promoting.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 30, 2009)

I actually had an idea like this back when i was a wii hacking addict in May'09.
To tell you the truth i think we REALLY need a Wii bricking section.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 31, 2009)

lol yes we do


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 31, 2009)

yes we do

happy halloween


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Nov 1, 2009)

There should be a board that redirects to sending me a PM


----------



## LxTrix (Nov 2, 2009)

any thoughts on this mods?


----------



## dice (Nov 3, 2009)

I've added a poll. 5 "yes" replies doesn't justify adding it. I have no interest in the wii but if there's a demand for this it'll be considered.


----------



## Danny600kill (Nov 3, 2009)

yes i do think this would be a great idea, it wud help alot of people


----------



## giantpune (Nov 4, 2009)

i voted yes for the bricking to have its own section.  why?  because then i wouldnt need to sift through all the useless posts.  if all the dummy posts were in the same place, yes it would be easier for people to get help for unbricking attempts, but it will also be easier for people to ignore those posts.  i think its win-win.

now if i could just have a button to hide the stickies at the top of the first page that i never read and always skip past.



EDIT>>>>>
and so far, 20 people have votes and none of them have voted no.  i like where this is going


----------



## Davess (Nov 4, 2009)

wow.. deja vu i made the same topic in this forum asking the same thing 

i got turned down badly 

still we *NEED* a wii Bricking forum supervized be me >:}


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2009)

Good idea. I keep seeing "HALP mY WIi IZ BreEKED" "Bricked my WII" etc topics, and I'm sick of them.


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Nov 4, 2009)

ive seen 3 "my friends wii is bricked" threads today... riiiiiiight your "friend". the only problem i can foresee with this awesome idea is that the people who post these threads are so incredibly stupid, they will likely post them here anyways...


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2009)

baffle-boy said:
			
		

> ive seen 3 "my friends wii is bricked" threads today... riiiiiiight your "friend".







Those people think that others actually believe them...
Haha, trying to not look like a noob makes them look more like a noob.


----------



## xzxero (Nov 4, 2009)

this would be the sub forum that no one would ever go to.

imagine, an actual wii hacking board without the bullshit..


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2009)

xzxero said:
			
		

> this would be the sub forum that no one would ever go to.
> 
> imagine, an actual wii hacking board without the bullshit..


That would be too good to be true...


----------



## giantpune (Nov 4, 2009)

xzxero said:
			
		

> this would be the sub forum that no one would ever go to.



Well its a good thing the question is if we want the sub forum and not if we would ever go there.


----------



## LxTrix (Nov 7, 2009)

Thats a bit more support.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 8, 2009)

shitloads of vote for yes WE WIN so wheres our board?


----------



## dice (Nov 9, 2009)

It'll be added in 2012.


----------



## Raika (Nov 9, 2009)

Lolwut?


----------



## LxTrix (Oct 30, 2009)

Help us get a separate board for Wii Bricks. Every day people post about their wii getting bricked. It'll be a place for guides to prevent this. People who want to help can go there. People who don't want to help won't be forced to see the repetitive threads in other sections. Less trolling, more help, vote & promote!



			
				dice said:
			
		

> 150 votes and I'll add it myself.
> 
> Get promoting.


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Nov 9, 2009)

If this was made I would spend my whole day lurking there.


----------



## dice (Nov 9, 2009)

150 votes and I'll add it myself.

Get promoting.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 9, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> It'll be added in 2012.


wii 2 or whatever it's called will be out by than!


----------



## raulpica (Nov 9, 2009)

Voted yes. It'd be nice to not see all those Wii Bricks thread. They get pretty annoying.


----------



## LxTrix (Nov 9, 2009)

Well we are half way to 150....I wonder what the mods of the Wii section think of the idea.... 

It could be a general Wii Support area.


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 9, 2009)

LxTrix said:
			
		

> Well we are half way to 150....I wonder what the mods of the Wii section think of the idea....
> 
> It could be a general Wii Support area.


There is no mod for the wii section (eventhough I find it highly needed)
but moderators can't add forums anyway


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> LxTrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are a total of 20 staff members that have power absolutely everywhere on the forum, this makes them highly flexible, and is far more then most sites. Im not getting involved in a debate of whether we need specialized mods for certain sections, I just thought I should point out we don't exactly have a lack of manpower here.


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 9, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> There are a total of 20 staff members that have power absolutely everywhere on the forum, this makes them highly flexible, and is far more then most sites. Im not getting involved in a debate of whether we need specialized mods for certain sections, I just thought I should point out we don't exactly have a lack of manpower here.


Sure, the staff does a good job here
And yes, they can moderate everything, but its just that none of them really knows ultra super much about the wii hacking things. (Some of them (2 or so) know quite much of it, but not super much)
I'm not saying they're dumb or anything, just it would be handy to have one that specializes in those wii things.
Also, the wii section is one the the most visited ones, so it gets chaotic really fast, so one that constantly guards can be handy.

I don't know, maybe a wii bricks board works too, we'll see where this idea ends


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure I completely see where you are coming from. But let me put it to you, you do not need to be an expert in Wii hacking or any other field in order to know when a thread needs to be moderated. Also, the combined knowledge base of the staff on such matters will never ever come close to that of the members here, no matter how many staff there are. At the end of the day over 99% of help comes from your average member, not from a mod. And you don't need to have the power to delete posts and shut threads down in order to give advice, be helpful and contribute to the forum. I have seen many instances of people asking for specified staff for specific areas, and it has always bemused me a little. Because like I said you do not need to have power here to be helpful, and if you want to keep the forum clean you can use the report button, I report things all the time here myself and I certainly do not need any power here to make a difference.

Thats just my opinion on this frequently raised issue anyway.


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 9, 2009)

The knowledge part was important to me because the wii hacking scene is dangerous. If one were to know reasonably much about it, all old/dangerous topics could be closed faster and some other things like that.

But you're right, one needs no knowledge about the subject to moderate topics.
And I usually report things myself (or PM a staff member). And the helping is not problem as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It isn't a must for me. I can be happy without it, I'm just suggesting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



No need to discuss this farther, everyone thinks for himself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (and its off topic)


----------



## LxTrix (Nov 9, 2009)

Kinda wish i didn't mention mods....anyways.....if i have to promote this i surely will, might take a bit longer to get to 150 but i'm sure we will.


----------



## Omega_2 (Nov 10, 2009)

Board(Sub-Board) name: Wii Bricks, Breaks, etc. 
Caption: Heroes wanted  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2nd choice: Wii went 'an hero' on you?

Yeah, I've become bored of seeing these brick threads popping up everywhere myself(watch me brick my wii on the next update now XD)


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Nov 10, 2009)

I havn't read anything in this thread, but judging by the tile you're asking for the Wii forum to be removed completely?

yes, I agree, the soft-mods were the worst thing to happen. Ever.
thanks to them such genius as the WODE ( http://www.modsupplier.com/catalog/wode-ju...ader-p-326.html ) will never see the light of day.

and no, I know that you're suggesting the opposite


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Nov 10, 2009)

If the board was made I call dibbs on making the first guide describing the types of bricks/how and if they can be fixed.


----------



## LxTrix (Nov 10, 2009)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> I havn't read anything in this thread, but judging by the tile you're asking for the Wii forum to be removed completely?
> 
> yes, I agree, the soft-mods were the worst thing to happen. Ever.
> thanks to them such genius as the WODE ( http://www.modsupplier.com/catalog/wode-ju...ader-p-326.html ) will never see the light of day.
> ...




You're an idiot get out of this thread....


----------



## Davess (Nov 11, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> I've added a poll. 5 "yes" replies doesn't justify adding it. I have no interest in the wii but if there's a demand for this it'll be considered.


how come my wii bricking forum topic was turned down and flamed for days?

EDIT:

Vote For davess for mod of the soon to be Wii Bricking Forum!


----------



## dice (Nov 12, 2009)

davess said:
			
		

> dice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not responsible for the people in your thread disagreeing with your suggestion.

If you actually knew what a "flame" is you'd know that there isn't any in your thread.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 12, 2009)

davess said:
			
		

> how come my wii bricking forum topic was turned down and flamed for days?


yours didn't have a poll


----------



## happydance (Nov 12, 2009)

most of you haven't noticed but by now all wii's being made has no more vunerable boot2, meaning no brick protection. will see more of this bricks since newbs are getting lu64+, and it's  very easy to brick a lu64+ wii, from a simple mistake, accident or stupidity.

most senior wii hackers/homebrewers are lucky since they got boot2 so they don't get a complete helpless brick

can't stop the newbs form attempting to hack their wii's and bricking them, we'll all been noobs from a certain time, but that doesn't mean that some will never learn


----------



## Davess (Nov 13, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> davess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i was using a Hyperbole in that sentence i did not get flamed.

( I just wanted to bump the thread in disguise  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

and can i moderate that forum if it does come to being??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




or am i asking too much?


----------



## LxTrix (Oct 30, 2009)

Help us get a separate board for Wii Bricks. Every day people post about their wii getting bricked. It'll be a place for guides to prevent this. People who want to help can go there. People who don't want to help won't be forced to see the repetitive threads in other sections. Less trolling, more help, vote & promote!



			
				dice said:
			
		

> 150 votes and I'll add it myself.
> 
> Get promoting.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 13, 2009)

150 votes.
Do it dice.


----------



## Jdbye (Nov 13, 2009)

I think it's just silly to have a board exclusively for bricks. A stickied thread for bricked wiis and brick help would be helpful though.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 13, 2009)

davess said:
			
		

> and can i moderate that forum if it does come to being??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what makes you think your qualified? modding a brick board is a full time job you have to be on call to move ANY brick thread into it that means being online A lot. fortunately I am online at least 16 hours day (i work online) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HINT HINT


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 13, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> 150 votes.
> Do it dice.
> 150 votes for yes
> 
> ...


Good online time doesn't make you a good moderator
Ever moderated before? Its not as easy as you might think

They're not searching a mod anyway


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 13, 2009)

yes i have modded b4 we used to have our own sims forums as for the brick board even when/if it is created damn noobs will still make brick threads in the wii forum they will be needed to move quickly to the brick forum. if it's created i'll still be modding the forum anyway even not a mod soon as i see a brick thread i'll be reporting it to be moved in a nano-second


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 13, 2009)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> yes i have modded b4 we used to have our own sims forums as for the brick board even when/if it is created damn noobs will still make brick threads in the wii forum they will be needed to move quickly to the brick forum. if it's created i'll still be modding the forum anyway even not a mod soon as i see a brick thread i'll be reporting it to be moved in a nano-second


just making sure you weren't taking it as easy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I would say go ahead, but I can't promote you


----------



## giantpune (Nov 13, 2009)

i think along with this new forum, they should add a new ro sham bo smiley face.  so when there is a noob brick post in the non noob brick section he can be imediately flamed with ro sham bos and pointed to the right direction.


Spoiler


----------



## Digital1980 (Nov 13, 2009)

i just voted yes


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 13, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao, my bad, but we have 13 more votes until its added!

EDIT: Make that 11 more votes!


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes, we need that. Anything to fix the hated rock, or brick... I think it's mud? I forgot.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 14, 2009)

4 more votes to go!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 14, 2009)

will you stop posting how many votes it is to go


----------



## wildfire95 (Nov 14, 2009)

I just voted and checked the results, now 150!!

Gimme the board 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Proud to be 150th voter for yes.


----------



## Davess (Nov 15, 2009)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> davess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i have moderated my own forum (Wii *coughIsocough* forum devoted to helping people find isos (no link, no site any more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

and gbatemp.net has like 20? moderators.

21 sounds nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:

154 votes 

make it already!

list of ways i can help:

supervisor? (because i am awesome!)

admin (no way in hell)

mod (make me one! free internet moneyz!)


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 16, 2009)

What would this board accomplish? You can't fix a bricked Wii can you? That's what bricked means. It's only good as a brick.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Nov 16, 2009)

There is so many people who don't bloody know what they are doing and brick their wiis because they just aren't smart enough. I say yes, have a board.

Then , if it happens, mods should give warning to people posting in the wrong place. Because you know, noobs will always post in the wrong places and they will never read stickies.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 16, 2009)

jumpman17 said:
			
		

> What would this board accomplish? You can't fix a bricked Wii can you? That's what bricked means. It's only good as a brick.


actually you can i was bricked and got out of it not using bootmii or preloader


----------



## giantpune (Nov 16, 2009)

jumpman17 said:
			
		

> What would this board accomplish? You can't fix a bricked Wii can you? That's what bricked means. It's only good as a brick.



there are lots of people that use bricked to mean not working right.  it may still be able to be fixed and it may not.  thats why they are making these posts.  because they hope they will be able to fix it.

regardless if they can be fixed or not, the point of the forum would be to put all the posts about possible bricks and possible ways to fix them in the same place.  making it easier for people wanting the help to find it and people that dont care to see all these posts to ignore them.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 16, 2009)

164 votes for yes cmon the people have spoken!


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 16, 2009)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> will you stop posting how many votes it is to go
> QUOTE(Bladexdsl @ Nov 16 2009, 11:39 AM) 164 votes for yes cmon the people have spoken!


----------



## LxTrix (Oct 30, 2009)

Help us get a separate board for Wii Bricks. Every day people post about their wii getting bricked. It'll be a place for guides to prevent this. People who want to help can go there. People who don't want to help won't be forced to see the repetitive threads in other sections. Less trolling, more help, vote & promote!



			
				dice said:
			
		

> 150 votes and I'll add it myself.
> 
> Get promoting.


----------



## prowler (Nov 16, 2009)

i wonder what the first post will be
it will be either 
"HALP ME BRICK WII WITH NO BOOTMII PRELOADER"

or a post thats completely in the wrong section, or noobs will still use the hacking section because they get confused when things change.


----------



## LxTrix (Nov 16, 2009)

We surely have spoken, our board please?


----------



## prowler (Nov 17, 2009)

LxTrix said:
			
		

> We surely have spoken, our board please?



That's abit demanding.


----------



## Davess (Nov 18, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> LxTrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dice gave us a promise now we want our board

Also

I do not wish to moderate that forum, but if you want me too i will do so loyally.

Thanks,

Davess


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 18, 2009)

davess said:
			
		

> I do not wish to moderate that forum, but if you want me too i will do so loyally.
> give it up dude not gonna happen
> 
> 
> ...


he said he would CONSIDER IT


----------



## Blasingame (Nov 18, 2009)

Information needs to be controlled so well, so there are no faulty guides that end up bricking people's Wii's.  Not like this is an actual problem, but Hopefully have moderators with some level of saving Wii's on par with a guru.


----------



## dice (Nov 18, 2009)

davess said:
			
		

> deanxxczx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not going to lie, I didn't expect the other staff to disagree with the addition of the board but that is the case *granted I have zero knowledge/interest in the wii, you could say I was just being supportive*, so me adding it now would be senseless at this moment in time (it could easily be removed at anytime which is justifiable as the staff haven't agreed to it).

As of now we're looking at promoting a member(s) to help manage the wii forums but this also takes some research to ensure that it is a good decision (begging to become staff doesn't improve your chances btw).


----------



## Gullwing (Nov 18, 2009)

We do really need a Bricking board... The forums are full of: "I bricked my wii please help me" post


----------



## prowler (Nov 18, 2009)

davess said:
			
		

> deanxxczx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i lol'd at that.


----------



## Davess (Nov 18, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> davess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i wasn't begging!

it only sounds like begging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:

need a resumé?

only have 10% warning from by brother steven.

Canadian with 0% Canadian  accent. (Eh, Eh, Eh,) (g

i tryed to sound professional in the last post dice...

what ever,

Davess

EDIT2:

would you do it for a Klondike bar?


----------



## prowler (Nov 18, 2009)

davess said:
			
		

> i wasn't begging!
> 
> it only sounds like begging
> 
> ...



Sucking up to the mod's now?


----------



## Davess (Nov 18, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> davess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep

(i saved my last Klondike bar he he he...)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 19, 2009)

oh well i'll still be reporting threads etc like i've been doing all along if i was a mod though they'd be closed faster


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 19, 2009)

stop promoting yourself then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If they think you're good enough, you're on their "list" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The admins are looking for someone and THEY will choose the best person(s). And they can still decide it's not needed at all. 

Whatever the decision is, we'll have to wait for it (as dice said). And if they decide, thats what its going to be, we can't change it.


I suggest a mod closes this topic for now, the poll has made its point already and there's nothing to discuss since we're not staff.


----------



## Raika (Nov 19, 2009)

I doubt this will happen.


----------



## LxTrix (Nov 20, 2009)

The hacking section has the most topics with 24,789. A good chunk of them are about wii bricks. People in the forum write guides all the time so in a way it could be self ran. I think after all our support and promoting it deserves at least a test trial maybe for two weeks. See how people use it sticky the guides that are well written and you'll see that its useful.


----------



## Davess (Nov 21, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> I doubt this will happen.



The wii bricking forum?

Or me being a Mod it?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 21, 2009)

davess said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BOTH


----------



## zeromac (Nov 21, 2009)

well there have been roughly 150 votes for YES and dice did say he would add it personally


----------



## dice (Nov 21, 2009)

zeromac said:
			
		

> well there have been roughly 150 votes for YES and dice did say he would add it personally


re-read the thread


----------



## LxTrix (Oct 30, 2009)

Help us get a separate board for Wii Bricks. Every day people post about their wii getting bricked. It'll be a place for guides to prevent this. People who want to help can go there. People who don't want to help won't be forced to see the repetitive threads in other sections. Less trolling, more help, vote & promote!



			
				dice said:
			
		

> 150 votes and I'll add it myself.
> 
> Get promoting.


----------



## giantpune (Nov 21, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> It'll be added in 2012.
> 
> 150 votes and I'll add it myself.
> Get promoting.



So we got the promoting, we got the 150 votes, now we just gotta wait till 2012 and its a done deal.  Too bad that by then the whole forum will be overrun by bricking threads.


----------



## Davess (Nov 21, 2009)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> davess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


























































 : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



































































meany.


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 21, 2009)

giantpune said:
			
		

> So we got the promoting, we got the 150 votes, now we just gotta wait till 2012 and its a done deal.  Too bad that by then the whole forum will be overrun by bricking threads.


By then the world is gone anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Now can everyone stop talking about it
It will be added when its needed, or never (thats not for us to decide)


----------



## Davess (Nov 21, 2009)

LxTrix said:
			
		

> The hacking section has the most topics with 24,789. A good chunk of them are about wii bricks. People in the forum write guides all the time so in a way it could be self ran. I think after all our support and promoting it deserves at least a test trial maybe for two weeks. See how people use it sticky the guides that are well written and you'll see that its useful.



agreed

do it, do it, do it

Do It 

Plz


----------



## LxTrix (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm really not ready to give up on this idea and really if you bricked your wii i really don't think you should mod so please drop it and don't mention it again. 

In the end Dice isn't a man of his words. 

I think the person we really need to ask about this is whoever overheads the wii hacking section, the person who deletes the most topics there and stickies the most guides.


----------



## zero.echelon (Dec 10, 2009)

I tink that noobs won't see/use the bricks board... they're noobs!


----------



## jazvdb (Dec 11, 2009)

So still no word of this?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 11, 2009)

jazvdb said:
			
		

> So still no word of this?


all the mods made it quite clear they don't give a shit about it or the wii for the matter.


----------



## Edgedancer (Dec 11, 2009)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> jazvdb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a bit cold mate. They are justified in not making a board for wii bricks. If they have no desire for one, they should not have to be forced into it by us.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 11, 2009)

read above pretty much says it all.


----------



## dice (Dec 12, 2009)

As mentioned in a previous post, an alternative idea we've been looking into is to see how we fare increasing the number of staff managing the wii forums (specifically). 

It was also mentioned that it wouldn't be a quick process. 

We're currently narrowing down our picks before asking these members if they'd like to become staff (which I *assume* will be completed within the next few days). 

The reason there have been no update is because there's nothing "news worthy" to report on, or rather, there's nothing going on that I feel should be made public in regards to the selection process (I speak for myself on this). If you want a deadline for such things you'll have to go without as I'm not psychic and cannot make such decisions by myself.



			
				Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> all the mods made it quite clear they don't give a shit about it or the wii for the matter.
> 
> Rather than acting like a spoiled brat you should take a leaf out of tj_cool's book...
> 
> ...



Wouldn't said person have already responded to the thread by now? Or in the staff forums where *I* brought the topic up for further discussion? 

Lets assume for a moment that this person agreed with this as being a good idea (as did I - otherwise I wouldn't have said that I'd add it - duh! ) 

Obviously (s)he'd be in a minority as the board hasn't already been added. I said I'd add it but I assumed you'd realise that wouldn't be possible admin approval. Clearly I was wrong. I was referring to the actual process of adding the forum and moving any appropriate threads into it.

If the majority of staff don't want it (see some of their posts made in this thread already), what makes you think that they'll keep it if I create it without approval. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm locking this thread until the new staff members have been announced. If this doesn't help ease the problems then we'll have another look at this (as well as other) idea(s).

* Edit - the hacker's caused a delay in this process going ahead. Sorry guys.


----------

